# Amboyna Burl - Dr's Woodshop



## woodgraver (Jan 3, 2012)

I just completed turning my first Amboyna Burl blank, well half blank as it is going to go on a Majestic Squire.  I used Dr. Woodshop's 3 way (Walnut Oil, Shellac, Carnuba Wax) and put three layers on it.  It really looks good now but I was wondering if anyone had experiamented with this finish and if there were any recommendations before I went ahead with pressing the parts in place???  I of course have to wait to post a picture.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 4, 2012)

I say go for it, no will not be same as CA, Lacquer, or Poly finish but Dr. Woodshop different product. 

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/


----------



## woodgraver (Jan 5, 2012)

*Amboyna Burl Majestic Squire*

Well, I finished this pen using Doctor's Woodshop 3 Way, I got a little damp on the walk in from work, the pen was in my shirt pocket under my jacket, but when I ran my hand across it I could definately feel that the grain had risen.  I disassembled the pen and went with the BLO/CA finish...it was worth a try to keep it feeling like natural wood, but I'm not sold on that finish as a viable alternative.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 6, 2012)

Finishing turnings with walnut oil because will not go rancid once polymerized (cured) been around long time. Only drawback to using walnut oil needs reapplication. Mixing walnut oil with wax not going to reduce that need for reapplication. 

People that like look and feel of natural wood not going to worry about reapplication unless talking about items used for food prep or salad bowls. Those items definitely need reapplication if finished with any kind of oil finish. 

So should you use walnut oil on a pen? Sure if going to giveaway or sell environmentally finished pens to people that want look and feel of wood. Yes, do not be shy telling them that finish will fade over time. If got a gift of gab can talk about natural patina from use.    

Already posted walnut oil will not give you same finish as CA, Lacquer, Poly or Shellac.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 6, 2012)

I am using Dr's workshop  and have found that 3  coats are not enough. I apply several coats over several days. I put the 3 coats on as prescribed but then hand wipe several coats on every day for several days. I use a bottle with a dropper on it and put a small drop on a blue shop towel and wipe down and let it dry or hand rub until dry. Over time it builds up quite nicely. It will not fill voids or replace the hard gloss/ shine of ca ever. But I do get a decent shine out of it.


----------

